# (400 )
-       , , ,

----------


## jul-2000

> 


 .    .

----------

?

----------


## @t

:
   . 218                 ,  . 1 . 1 . 218    .
(,     , .)

----------

,   :



	       ,     			,       :											


	1.     3  1  218    *												.*
	2.     					  * 				   			
	     4  1  218  .												


	  :												

	,       2 :												
	       ;												
	        (   , , , 												
	,   24 ).

----------


## 777

.

----------


## 777

:yes:

----------


## sofiaab

" "  777      :Wow:     .   ! !       !?

----------


## 777

> ! !       !?


  :Embarrassment:  
  ,    .


  : .4      2 , ..  / /...

     (   )     ?       ""  .

----------


## .

> 


     ,

----------


## 777

> 


,        ?
 ( )   ,    "",   2-     .       18 ,   ? 
      ?  , ,    . :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> , ,


 **  .      . 


> 


    ? ,   -     ,                :Wink:

----------


## sofiaab

> : .4      2 , ..  / /...
> 
>      (   )     ?       ""  .

----------

,    ,      1  2009    -      (),        ,         ,   ,           !

----------


## YUM

> ,        ?
>  ( )   ,    "",   2-     .       18 ,   ? 
> ....


    .    .      . ,   , .    .
    ,     ,       . ..              .
     ,        .
    18    .     ,   .        . (     .)
 ,          "   "          , ,         
     . ,  ,       ...

----------


## viksa28

777        :Dezl:

----------

> 777


    ,         01.01.09 ...   "    "    ...

----------


## Gattaka

> ,    .


,     ,  ???




> ,         01.01.09 ...   "    "    ...


-...  ...

----------

?

----------


## stas

.

----------

777    :yes:

----------


## elena63rus

> .


       ?  ....  ?

----------


## stas



----------


## Tatiana_K

> 


     !
                ...
   :
-      " __   ", ,  -      ;
-      " __         ....,   2009 ",        -         .

----------

> !
>                 ...
>    :
> -      " __   ", ,  -      ;
> -      " __         ....,   2009 ",        -         .


   ,    ,    -    ?

777,      ,      !     ,   .

----------

,      ,     ?

----------


## .

> :
> -      "    ", ,  -      ;
> -      "         ....,   2009 ",        -         .


    .     ,  -       :Wink:

----------


## mizeri

(   ) ? 
" ,   ,        18 ,        , , , ,     24 ". ..  18  -     ,   18      ?

----------


## stas

> ..  18  -     ,   18      ?


.   -   ,   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> .   -   ,   ,


      1990 ..
  01.05.2008      ,        06.10.2008.          -   :Redface: ?
  2009       ,   2009  ,   -.
   ,     ?      ,     (   -      :Smilie: )  .            .  -          . 
,                ,                     ( "  -")    .    /   " " ,  .......

----------


## stas

*mizeri*,   -         (   )   .

----------


## Frischling83

,     ,           ,          ,

----------


## mizeri

> *mizeri*,   -         (   )   .


     .         ,     .




> ,     ,           ,          ,


            .    ,      .    /   ,  "".      .  ,           .

----------

,    ?

----------


## mizeri

> ,    ?


       .

"3.            ,    ,          ,      ." ( 218  )

----------

> .     ,  -


        (,   ).   ""  ,     ,     .

  -    .  ,  :-)

----------


## .

> ""  ,     ,


      ,        .             :Wink: 
 ""       .          :Wink: 
           ,

----------


## 111

?     2010    2011 ,     ?

----------

> ?     2010    2011 ,     ?


          ,

----------


## Ila2010

> .


     -  ?   ? .  .?

----------


## OlgaK

> .  .


 
 ...

----------


## OlgaK

.    .         .
     -?   ?     ?

----------


## 223

> .    .         .
>      -?   ?     ?


3
1    2

----------

- 1000 ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

Давайте внесем ясность, по поводу: на имя кого все таки писать заяву на вычет, я сколько работаю (10 лет) все время везде писали
 "в бухгалтерию" ООО и все, бухгалтер предоставлял вычеты если были подт. документы и основание.
А здесь я прочитала что на имя ген. дир. и тот еще должен дать добро в виде служебной, это что обрасти бумажками, каким образом, где хранить служебку в которой будет разрешение? и точно ли нарушение если пишем все же в бухгалтерию..

----------


## stas



----------


## Anastasia 2005

Я прочитала по ссылке четко видно что в бухгалтерию.

Так почему тогда люди настаивают что надо писать на имя директора, что мол главбух не уполномочен и еще про служебные напоминают.

----------


## stas

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## Mnv

,  ,      25,  ,    .    ( )     .
   ?

----------


## Anastasia 2005

:Smilie:  спрашиваю.

Ну давайте так: если напишут на имя директора тогда нужна еще и служебная или все это выдумки.

----------


## .

*Anastasia 2005*,      ?       ,    ?
*Mnv*,     25?

----------


## Mnv

*.*,        25  ,        , ..    , 
, -        -  ,   ,   .. (((((           (    ), 
  --  ,   :Smilie:

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## Mnv

,        .. ,     ""

----------


## .

- ???        .  ,      ?

----------


## Mnv

*.*,          ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

.             ,   .

----------


## Mnv

..           ? 
 ,    ,     .. 
     ,        ,   ,    :Smilie: .
. ,      ,        .        , ,      1000    ,    ???

----------

() 
____________________________

 ()




                      400 ()         2000 ( )   01.01.2011 



20.12.2010.

----------

[QUOTE=777;51429976]  .[/QUO


  !  !

----------


## _!!!

?

----------


## tan223

> ?


    ,   
    ,   ,  
         ...

----------


## tan223

> *400 ()* *2000 ( )*   01.01.2011


      ,   -        2  (- .  - ,  ) 
   ,        :Smilie:

----------

, ,
 ,    01.04.   2011 .   .
 ,   ,     400?

----------


## @t

> , ,
>  ,    01.04.   2011 .   .
>  ,   ,     400?


       2011 ,  .

----------

!
,    2011 .  .

----------


## ki-t

, ..       .    .    .   ,         ?

----------

,        ,     ???

----------

"    "

----------


## .



----------


## Lucevan

, ! 
   .
   2011.,    .  2   18  (  ,  ).  7000 .
  13% 910.             ?

----------

> .218      .II


      ?
   - 400 .,
  - 200 .?

*        -  ?*

----------


## Pretty girl

> - 200 .?


  1000

----------


## KSY831

!   :
1)      01.08.2011. (  2011.  ),        (400.)    01.08.2011.  . 
17.09.2011.    .         1000 ?     ?:
"    17.09."?  " "?
     ? 17.09.?
    ?      "":
 01.09  16.09.     400,   17.09.  30.09.    1000  400?
2)   :        ?

----------

.  .
  /.

  ,       -    -   130 .
(       1,5-2%  .           .  ... )

    -       .
   .
    .
  .

----------


## KSY831

> , ! 
>    .
>    2011.,    .  2   18  (  ,  ).  7000 .
>   13% 910.             ?


  : 
1) 7000-400-1000-1000=4600
2) 4600*13%=598
3) 7000-598=6402

----------


## KSY831

! !      (-       04.10.).        -   ( -    12000 ,   -  19800 (  ))

----------

.     ,       .
     1000            ,            () ,    .4 .1 . 218  .

        ().

        ,    ,          ,      .

 ,                     1000 .     .

----------


## KSY831

, , please,       -  ""   01.09.  16.09.   17.09.  30.09?

----------


## echinaceabel

> , , please,       -  ""   01.09.  16.09.   17.09.  30.09?


 



> ()

----------


## KSY831

, !  :yes:

----------


## winogradinka

!!!
     - ,      ???

----------


## .

,    1  2012

----------

, !   ?            4  2011 .   ()    .   . :  ,          .   "".  .  ?

----------

